# Small Red Cherry Tank



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

g'day seeing as tyhough im doing stuff to my tank i thought i'd put my tank in here.. please dont laugh i know its nothing special it was an impulse buy on saturday and i have no experience and never owned any pets.. this will one day be a Cherry Red Shrimp tank with a few plants and stuff.. 

this is what i had first and very boring


















yesterday i went and bought some gravel and some grassy stuff cant remember the name.. and then today i went to get a small chunk of drift wood but none where right.. so i went for the smalled "rock"thing and it looked fine but didnt realise how big it was till i got home.. its not too bad i spose..

still deciding weather ill keep it.. or turn it on its side and bury it or something.. get rid of it.. keep it for my big tank (if i ever upgrade


just some random pics.. 
before rock








plant food and deçhlorine stuff :S








left side view








2 full shots



















any comments and suggestions a welcome..


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks very good so far! I love RCS's tanks. 

The shrimp will love that with all the hiding spots. A small piece of driftwood would look great, as you said. Maybe some plants attached to the rock, wood, etc. I would personally get more of the gravel for the plants, and some Malaysian Trumpet Snails (they are plant safe) to keep the sand stirred.


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

there is more gravekl tahn it looks like.. about half the tank is covered.. yer i was gonna get some MTS this arve .. is it wise to cut a small piece of fresh cooked fish and put it in the tank for help with the cycle and bacteria and stuff??


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I wouldn't do that. Fish food would be a better option.

And I forgot to add... it would look great with a solid black background.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure about cooked fish, but raw fish should work fine. I've used raw prawns to cycle tanks before and they worked great. You may want to place it in a filter media bag or some pantyhose for easy removal after the tank has cycled.

The rock is pretty big, but it looks like just the kind of thing the shrimp would love crawling all over and picking at.

How big is the tank? Because of their tiny bioloads, people actually have a lot of success with having *tons* of shrimp in tanks in the 10g range. They actually do better in bigger colonies than smaller ones!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i like it lots. 

but i personally would either wrap the rock in a towel and smack it with a hammer the arrange the smaller pieces in the tank or save it for another tank and wait and find a nice small piece of driftwood.

i do see 1 problem with the gravel sitting ontop of the sand. eventually you prob. will find the sand ontop of the gravel.

im almost positive you didnt mention this tanks size, so what is it? also what lights are you planning on using?

i really like this tank.


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

sorry it is about 26L... and the light at the moment is a 18w (100w) coil energy saver 4100k cool day.. (dont know if its good) i got two little guppies (i think) from my dads tank i have a picture or two of each.. to help with the cycling of the tank... asked at pet shop today about snails and fertilizer.. no luck on the ferts but she told me cause i have sand subgrade that i wont be able to have any fish or snails cause sand is a buffer and will always have a high PH level.. so i dunno.. there is no sand under the gravel.. they are separate.. also my plants are getting worse i think.. starting to discolour more..


----------



## Chrisseh (Aug 24, 2008)

Not possitive what the first fish is, but fairly certain the second one is (what we call in the states) an Australian Rainbowfish.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, neither of those are guppies.

What you were told about the sand is bunk. If you bought something like ocean sand with lots of crushed coral or crushed sea shells and therefore was skyhigh with calcium. However a play sand is mostly quartz and inert. I went through the same thing with the guy at my LFS when I told him I had a sand bottom he freaked until I explained it was play sand not ocean.


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

Chrisseh said:


> Not possitive what the first fish is, but fairly certain the second one is (what we call in the states) an Australian Rainbowfish.


yer that rings a bell i think he just calls it a rainbow even if its not haha.. they are just hiding in the shadow of "the rock" at the moment.. 



Tyyrlym said:


> Yeah, neither of those are guppies.
> 
> What you were told about the sand is bunk. If you bought something like ocean sand with lots of crushed coral or crushed sea shells and therefore was skyhigh with calcium. However a play sand is mostly quartz and inert. I went through the same thing with the guy at my LFS when I told him I had a sand bottom he freaked until I explained it was play sand not ocean.


thats what i wanted to hear.. ill go to the first one i went to and see what i can do..


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anyone give a positive ID on those fish? The bottom one does appear to be a rainbow of some sort, but I've never seen an albino rainbow. The top one...well I don't even have any guesses about that one.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the bottom one almost looks like an archer to me, or i could be completely crazy and just making it up .. haha. 

it would be super sweet if it was an archer though.
(they squirt water at bugs above the surface on leaves so they fall into the water and eat them)


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the fish in the upper picture has a spiny dorsal, could it possibly be fry of a sunfish or something of th sort?


----------



## Chrisseh (Aug 24, 2008)

I think the top one might be a celebres rainbow, but I really can't tell. I really am fairly sure the second one is an australian rainbow. When they are young, which this one is, they are very white and don't have a ton of color. I see them come into the store looking like that all the time, then as they grow their colors come in.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Top one's got me a bit stumped...perhaps a Pseudomugil species of rainbow, although not a celebes. He's either extremely underfed or has an internal parasite, I can tell you that much. I'd wait till he colors up and grows a bit more to get a positive ID.

You'll also want to change your lighting spectrum a bit. Look for something in the 6,700-10,000k range.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

xcracer said:


> thats what i wanted to hear.. ill go to the first one i went to and see what i can do..


One thing I have to say, be careful about that. Don't look for advice until you hear what you want to hear and assume its right. Always weigh out the advice you're given and come to your own conclusions. Sometimes the advice you want to hear is complete BS.

Well this isn't, I've got a sand bottom and my pH from the tap vs. tank pH with sand is exactly the same. And chemically it's right as well.


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

i asked my dad about the fish yesterday and he said the bottom one is a "rainbow" and the top one is a "glassy" i asked him is that the proper name and he said he doesnt know haha

on Friday, i went to more fish shops for some moss but came out with SIX red cherry shrimp.. FOR FREE!! i got 4 males and 2 big red pregnant females.. they love the tank so far and the giant rock.. they have picked about a kilo of rock particles off already so ill be changing the water and probly getting rid of the sand this arve... getting all gravel.. i also went water skiing on saturday arve and some nice weed floated past me so i grabbed it tok it home wwashed for ages then plonked it in the tank.. since then i can never find my shrimp, untill i look amongst the floating weeds haha they just sit on it and chew all day.. then crap.!! got some pics of them. (not the best macro shot person)

the LESS pregant mum








scrawny father


















wavy weed









posing shrimpy







]








more pregnat mum (entering third trimester :S)


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks great. Can't wait to see this progress.


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

hey would you reccoment strapping some java moss to my rock in my cherry tank.. would it grow into all the holes in the rockk


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

it more then likely would grow outward, but try it, you can use fishing line to tie a clump on


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

6 for free? Dang, I can't even find any around here. I have to pay $4 a piece for amanos.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Definitely give the java moss a shot. It can take some time to grow, but after a while it should cling to the rock and I'm sure the shrimp would love it.


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

tomorrow i should have more java moss java fern and ficcia than i know what to do with .. will post updates when i can


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Looking foward to it!


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

got some java moss and ricca and java fern yesterday .. about a kilo haha.. so this arve im going to have a play around and see what i can do.. MAYBE RESCAPE.. another thing all my females eggs are gone (not on her anymore) ive been searching for little babies but have only seen one I THIKN.. anything to worry about or will they come out in time


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

pictures?

you'll start to see more and more cherry shrimp over time. just be patient. 
however the fish (if they are still in there) may have made them into a snack.


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

i know everybody likes photos (prolly not mine) so i thought id post a few up of my shrimps


















My tank with a few more green bits in it


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

first picture is really good

you may want to consider putting something behind the tank or painting it. i personally recommend black.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I like that!! I almost regret getting black sand for my tank... White sand just looks so much cooler. I really like this tank though, I think you should get some drift wood and put it on the other side like behind the java ferns. I think that would look like a pretty cool landscape. Oh and grow some moss on the drift wood 

And BTW your photos are really clear and very nice!


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

Little-Fizz said:


> I like that!! I almost regret getting black sand for my tank... White sand just looks so much cooler. I really like this tank though, I think you should get some drift wood and put it on the other side like behind the java ferns. I think that would look like a pretty cool landscape. Oh and grow some moss on the drift wood
> 
> And BTW your photos are really clear and very nice!


haha i wouldnt say clear, but it does take pretty good macro's for a cheap point and shoot.. its a OLYMPUS 1030SW.. i bought it for its ultimate toughness haha.. if i get a bigger tank i will be getting a "trigger" shutter button for it so i can just put it in the fish tank and wait for the right moment  thanks for comments and stuff.. will update everytime i do anything to it..


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Looking great! I envy how nice and green your plants look! I agree, a black background would look great


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

just a question about my baby shrimp.. i cant see them i havnt seen then.. and the bigger ones arnt hiding in the grass anymore (where i thought the little ones might be) would the big shrimp eat the babies.. i also want to do a bit of a rescape but im scared what will happen to the babies if theres any there.. and there is a fair bit of algea growing on the glass... can i just get 1 or 2 snails to hammer that??


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Ooh lookie the little shrimpy shrimps!


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

did a full rebuild today/.. got rid of the sand and put black gravel.. as you will see from pics below.. and picled up another 10 shrimp for free.. and a propper light for no charge also.. dont know if its good . hoping you can tell me

this is the light that i gt for free but i dont know what it is.. i know its prolly too bright but i could downgrade bulbs,,








my new setup








left front








right front








feeding frenzy..








random








they love it under the filter








bit of loving on the pregnant one :S


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

*aalgea ( i think ) problems*

i got some white stuff growin in my tank.. it is starting to cover my plants and it covrs some of the gravel base like a funnel web spider type thing.. got a few crappy pics.. hope it helps determine what can be done to get rid of it..


----------



## lynneticknor (Nov 8, 2008)

I have no idea what that is, but I just wanted to tell you how nice your tank is looking. I enjoyed seeing the development of this tank over time and I am so appreciative that you posted all these pictures. I had never even heard of this type of tank before.

I hope someone can help you with your growth question, but I just wanted to chime in to give you a compliment and say "thanks" for posting all of the pictures!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope you find an answer to that last question. One of my community tanks has the exact same thing going on, especially on the java moss. Sometimes it gets all over my rocks and even the sand. It doesn't seem like algae but I can't really point my finger on what it could be. It seems to come and go, though.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Ten free red cherries? Sheesh.

Love the dark sand. The twin 24W fixture is a lot of power for a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Chrisseh (Aug 24, 2008)

I liked the white better. But I love the light. I have seen the white stuff on the java moss before. I just thought it was the dead bits, never really paid attention I guess.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I see that stuff right before it turns into black fuzzy algae... You may want to look into a co2 system.


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

lynneticknor said:


> I have no idea what that is, but I just wanted to tell you how nice your tank is looking. I enjoyed seeing the development of this tank over time and I am so appreciative that you posted all these pictures. I had never even heard of this type of tank before.
> I hope someone can help you with your growth question, but I just wanted to chime in to give you a compliment and say "thanks" for posting all of the pictures!


 thanks heaps.. i love comments like these.. and it is so easy to do (the tank)



Tyyrlym said:


> Ten free red cherries? Sheesh.
> 
> Love the dark sand. The twin 24W fixture is a lot of power for a 10 gallon tank.


gonna get another handfull on the weekend.. will post picks when i do.. might see how another 20 handle in the tank .. maybe



Chrisseh said:


> I liked the white better. But I love the light. I have seen the white stuff on the java moss before. I just thought it was the dead bits, never really paid attention I guess.


yer the light is awesome.. the higher kelvins makes a huge difference.. im gonna get a lowere wattage though.. maybe keep the 24 watt one on one side and get a 9 watt on the other so when viewing ill put the 24 watt on..  



Little-Fizz said:


> I see that stuff right before it turns into black fuzzy algae... You may want to look into a co2 system.


ive read alot of DIY CO2 but how easy is it??


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

To be honest, I've been planning on a DIY co2 system for a long time now. I've never gotten around to it but it seems fairly simple once you have everything you need. But I'm being lazy and once I get paid I'm just going to the LFS and buying one. Ones that would work well in your tank are probably only 30-40 bucks. Well worth it if you ask me, I'm not up for the challenge of a DIY yet. Do you have any good sites to research off? I think I have a great one saved in my favorites if you would like to see it?


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

30-40 BUCKS IN AUSTRALIA.. that would be awesome.. hook me up :-D


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I was actually at my lfs the other night checking the co2 systems out, the one I'm looking at buying is like 30 bucks and its for up to a 20 gallon. And the other one I want for my 28 gallon is closer to 50 but its good for up to a 40 gallon tank. The one that was 30 bucks came with like three months worth of the pellets or whatever it is you use to produce the co2. I'm not sure of Australian prices, I've heard it's expensive out there.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Do you have any info on the system? Most kits I've seen are targeted at people who are going to do pressurized CO2. Most DIY CO2 set ups use things like old soda bottles and the only parts you need for them are some tubing and a diffuser.


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

bit happened since my last update, i got a submersed filter :S (150 l/h) and a bubble tube to use with the bubble thing that i already had.. and i bought to bristlenose catfish this arve.. and as soon as i released them into the tank they just started smashing the algae i got a few average shots of the tank filled with algae and crap.. still got troubles with hair algae.. hope you like..


FRONT!










right front










left front










back with bubble goin off!










healthy catty










healthy shrimp


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey, good choice on the BN pleco. I love them and I want one some day, they remind me of walruses!  I like the updated pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

It looks really good!!! Did you look into that co2 system? Beware of the black hair algae... If you let it go to long it'll take over. It's taken over my 20 gallon and I don't get paid until the 5th... So a few more days until I get my co2 system... I hope it'll kill all the algae fast... This stuff is starting to take hold of my sand :|


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Great choice on the BN. I love my BN and they do such a bang up job on the algae. Your tank looks great and all those shrimp pics are so darn cute!


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks for comments guys.. yer the BN are too thourough on my tank haha the algae cant keep up with them now haha.. i got the lights going full power all day to make algae haha.. they dont seem to like algae wafers :S


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

You may want to supplement his diet with spinach. My guy loves it. 
He would never touch the algae wafers offered. He loves the spinach so much I had to stop giving it to him. He began liking the spinach more than the algae. If the algae ever stops growing (ha! like that's ever going happen) I'll reintroduce the spinach. I'd put it in a seaweed clip and he'd attach to it in less than two minutes. 

Do you have any driftwood in the tank? They love to gnaw on it and I believe it's an essential part of their diet. Someone else will have to confirm this....


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> You may want to supplement his diet with spinach. My guy loves it.
> He would never touch the algae wafers offered. He loves the spinach so much I had to stop giving it to him. He began liking the spinach more than the algae. If the algae ever stops growing (ha! like that's ever going happen) I'll reintroduce the spinach. I'd put it in a seaweed clip and he'd attach to it in less than two minutes.
> 
> Do you have any driftwood in the tank? They love to gnaw on it and I believe it's an essential part of their diet. Someone else will have to confirm this....


i have heard that the timber is good for there digestion.. yer ill try spinch or zuchini tonight.. also will my BN die if there is no timber to chew.. because i have been offered a 4ft tank for nothing so i dont really want to by i 4cm peace of driftwood for a small tank because i wont use it in the larger one..


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not sure that he'll die but he will be much healthier with it as part of his diet. Too bad you're not closer...I could easily break off a chunk of mine for you. If you want, PM me your address...I'm known for my generousity. Just ask my nephews.... :-D


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> I'm not sure that he'll die but he will be much healthier with it as part of his diet. Too bad you're not closer...I could easily break off a chunk of mine for you. If you want, PM me your address...I'm known for my generousity. Just ask my nephews.... :-D


haha truelly.. i dont think thet will work as im in Australia.. :S


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

just a quick update everyone.. just letting you know since i have had my two BN in the tank my shrimp and tank have never looked as good as they do.. last night i could see about 15-20 bright red shrimp out in the open eating fish flakes and both my BN were eating a carrot slice.. i cant believe how addicting these things are.. a friend of mine mentioned that he had a 4ft tank in his shed but the bottom has a crack in it.. i thought of just patching it up with some other glass and see how it goes or try and get one of my dads tanks... whats your thoughts on repairing cracks. i know there are allot of different opinions.. 

but thanks anyway for suggestions and stuff and i will keep you updated of any future changes ..

actually there was one thing.. my "main" shrimp (biggest and reddest) has a creamy yellow ring around her "head" section.. i will post a pic when i can not sure if its bad or just growing out of her shell


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ummm well IMO I would never use an aquarium that had been broken before and "repaired" wayyyy to risky.


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

nah i would be doing the repairing.. ok the latest update.. yesterday i had an impulse decision to make a diy co2 system just a quick and easy one.. and it all worked fine except this morning my tank is cloudy.. and my PH has dropped by "1" overnight it is now about 6.5 is this ok.. and what can i do about cloudyness?? i have some pics.. YES I KNOW IT IS DODGEY but its only a test.. if after a week there is no difference i will scrap the idea

the very small bubble that escape the bottle after being battered by the pump









more small bubbles.










the basic system on the left and slight cloudyness that has come about since last night..


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't think I understand how your diffuser works... Shouldn't the bubbles be on their way to the surface and not back into the bottle? Or is that whats happeing?


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

the CO2 come sout that little white tube to the bottom of the drink bottle.. then the filter outlet goes into the top of the bottle and smashes the bubbles around and dissolves them.. and all the good stuff just goes out the bottom.. i think well thats how i see it anyway.. no changes in the tank yet except a PH drop


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The pH drop makes sense after adding CO2. 

A tank that has been resealed along the edges is one thing, but I think a tank with cracked glass is something else. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

xcracer said:


> haha truelly.. i dont think thet will work as im in Australia.. :S


Xcracer- Today I went to the post office and sent you a piece of my driftwood. For the price of shipping :shock: I should have just sent you money to go out buy some :lol:. It made me realize what a bomber deal I got when I received free shipping on my plant order from Malaysia. 

So, when it arrives, whether you like it or not, you must tell me that you love it, AND you must post a pic of it after you put it in your tank!! 

I wasn't thinking when I filled out the paperwork and for contents I filled out the the little check box with the word *branch*. He looked at me like I was nuts but then I explained it was for an aquarium. He said, "Oh, that's cool". He laughed but I'm sure after I left he thought "What a crazy lady!

You should be receiving it shortly.....Merry Christmas & Ho Ho Ho!!

Kym


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

:shock: You mailed some driftwood to Australia?


You wouldn't happen to have any 75 gallon or larger fish tanks with all the trimmings laying around, would you? Or perhaps a vintage Orange guitar amplifier head and/or cabinets?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

iamntbatman said:


> :shock: You mailed some driftwood to Australia?
> 
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have any 75 gallon or larger fish tanks with all the trimmings laying around, would you? Or perhaps a vintage Orange guitar amplifier head and/or cabinets?


 
:lol::lol: Yeah I could use rather large fish tank too ;-) 

But seriously... Lol how big was the driftwood? That must have been expensive!!! You can be the crazy cat lady ;-)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

XCracer only needed a small piece. It was about 8" long. Don't worry, you'll see exactly what it looks like when he posts pics of it in his red cherry shrimp tank! 

LittleFizz- Nooooo, not the dreaded crazy cat lady label! I only have two cats and that's all I ever plan on planning. I'd rather be the crazy dog lady....

From now on I'm only going to mail w/in the United States. That international stuff is just waaaay too expensive! I had to ship it as I told XC I would. A person has to make good on their word!!


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

haha you are crazy  you could have just ordered me to go to the fish shop and buy some.. i dont see hoe it will get through quarantine haha:lol: did you get a tracking number when you sent it off.. but im very thankfull for your thought and generocity..


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been called crazy for less! Yes, I do have the tracking number. I checked on the package today and the last status update said "Australia Customs". So...it may never make it to you? Oh well, you can't blame a girl for trying! I wonder if they will bother returning it to me??

Of course, after I send it I read your post where your tank crashed while you were away for the night. I should have never sent the dang thing...it was bad juju...look what happened to your tank!
Hope you get it back up & running soon!!


----------



## xcracer (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah it is back up and runnin with just the plants in it.. do daily water changes till is perfect again.. then get some shrimp back in there.. and try and get a bigger tank ?/


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

kim,
that is just awesome.
-OF2F


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Hahaha wait, I don't even know why I said cat lady. CLEARLY you're the crazy fish lady


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> kim,
> that is just awesome.
> -OF2F


It'll be more awesome if the piece of driftwood clears customs!! I really want to see it in xcracer's tank! I'm so glad he got the tank back up & running. I think if I came home to a tank that had crashed and everything in it was dead I'd give up on the hobby.

I'm going to post the tracking # once I get to the office so we can all get a good laugh. I just read where US Customs held up a shipment from Gabon. The Survivor crew shipped back some artifacts that they had picked up while they were on location and it was confiscated, fumigated and then shipped back to where it came from. If CBS can't get a shipment cleared I doubt I can...

Fizz..thanks for retracting the "crazy cat lady" label. When one pictures a crazy cat lady we all know what comes to mind~!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I was at the American Visionary Art Museum in Baltimore yesterday, and they actually had a crazy cat lady action figure complete with a bunch of cats for sale in the gift shop. It was awesome, but I don't know any crazy cat ladies personally (and even if I did, I'm not sure I'd be buying gifts for them).


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's the latest info on the package:

USPS - Track & Confirm
once on that page you have to type in label# EB792372923US

Still stuck in customs.... 
I also see on my receipt that the clerk wrote "fish branch" above the box I checked. I'm sure customs thinks a "fish branch" is some type of organism that will infect the entire ecosystem of Australia....


----------

